# الرد على شبهة   "اين قال يسوع انا هو الله .؟



## بايبل333 (20 فبراير 2011)

"سلام المسيح "​"هل قال فعلا السيد المسيح انا هو الله اعبدونى.؟
حقيقا قال المسيح انا هو الله ولكن لم يقل يعبدونى لان الله ليس غرضة العبادة ولكن غرضة فداة الانسان من الخطية واتمام النبوات عنة فالله لا يحتاج الى العبادة ,عندما يومن الانسان بالمسيح فيعبدة عبادة حية حقيقة لا مجال شك فى ذلك .
[Q-BIBLE]    "قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ _*أَنَا كَائِنٌ»."
*_   [/Q-BIBLE]

Joh 8:58 εἶπεν αὐτοῖς ᾿Ιησοῦς· ἀμὴν ἀμὴν λέγω ὑμῖν, πρὶν ᾿Αβραὰμ γενέσθαι ἐγὼ εἰμί.

تمكن قول المسيح بانا الله فى قوله انا كائن وترجمتها باليونانى .............. ἐγὼ εἰμί ...... ايجو إيمى ........... ولكن مادخل ايجو ايمى فى قوله انا الله؟؟؟​الشرح سيكون وافى الان​ 
والآن نضع الدليل الدامغ من الكتاب المقدس

يقول هذا المدعي أن كلمة " ايغو ايمي " لم تأتي ولا مرة واحدة كمقابل للأسم الإلهي " يهوه " ....
فهل هذا الكلام صحيح ؟ لندع الكتاب المقدس يجيب على هذا السؤال ...

لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: «خَالِقُ السَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ اللَّهُ. مُصَوِّرُ الأَرْضِ وَصَانِعُهَا. هُوَ قَرَّرَهَا. لَمْ يَخْلُقْهَا بَاطِلاً. لِلسَّكَنِ صَوَّرَهَا. أَنَا الرَّبُّ وَلَيْسَ آخَرُ (اش 45 : 18)

Isa 45:18 כי כה אמר־יהוה בורא השׁמים הוא האלהים יצר הארץ ועשׂה הוא כוננה לא־תהו בראה לשׁבת יצרה אני יהוה ואין עוד׃

Isa 45:18 Οὕτως λέγει κύριος ὁ ποιήσας τὸν οὐρανόν--οὗτος ὁ θεὸς ὁ καταδείξας τὴν γῆν καὶ ποιήσας αὐτήν, αὐτὸς διώρισεν αὐτήν, οὐκ εἰς κενὸν ἐποίησεν αὐτὴν ἀλλὰ κατοικεῖσθαι--Ἐγώ εἰμι, καὶ οὐκ ἔστιν ἔτι.





http://www.sacred-texts.com/bib/sep/isa045.htm#018
http://www.spindleworks.com/septuagint/Isaiah.htm
http://bibledatabase.net/html/septuagint/23_045.htm
هل رأيتم ؟ لقد تم ترجمة " يهوه " حرفياً إلى " ايغو ايمي " ، وهو نفس اللفظ تماماً حرفياً الذي أستخدمه الرب يسوع المسيح أمام اليهود فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه لأنه قال عن نفسه حرفيا " أنا يهوه " ، هذا هو ما دفع اليهود لمحاولة رجمه ...
وقد تم ترجمتها بهذا الشكل لأن " يهوه " أسم معناه كما بينه " يهوه " نفسه أنه الكائن الموجود الواجب الوجود الدائم الوجود . فكان فعل الكينونة هو فى اليونانية هو " ايمي " فتم استخدامه كإسم لله وكان معروفاً هذا الأسم جداً 

ايغو ايمي .... يهوه :
يهوه بنفسه يشهد أنه ايغو ايمي حرفياً :
في النص العربي :
مَنْ فَعَلَ وَصَنَعَ دَاعِياًالأَجْيَالَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ؟ أَنَا الرَّبُّ الأَوَّلُ وَمَعَ الآخِرِينَ أَنَا هُوَ
(اش 41 : 4)
وفي النص العبري :
Isa 41:4 מי־פעל ועשׂה קרא הדרות מראשׁ אני יהוה ראשׁון ואת־אחרנים אני־הוא ׃
وفي النص اليوناني السبعيني :
Isa 41:4 τίς ἐνήργησεν καὶ ἐποίησεν ταῦτα; ἐκάλεσεν αὐτὴν ὁ καλῶν αὐτὴν ἀπὸ γενεῶν ἀρχῆς, ἐγὼ θεὸς πρῶτος, καὶ εἰς τὰ ἐπερχόμενα ἐγώ εἰμι.




في النص العربي :
انتم شهودي يقول الرب و عبدي الذي اخترته لكي تعرفوا و تؤمنوا بي و تفهموا اني انا هو قبلي لم يصور اله و بعدي لا يكون
(اش 43 : 10)
وفي النص العبري :
Isa 43:10 אתם עדי נאם־יהוה ועבדי אשׁר בחרתי למען תדעו ותאמינו לי ותבינו כי־אני הוא לפני לא־נוצר אל ואחרי לא יהיה ׃
وفي النص اليوناني السبعيني :

Isa 43:10 γένεσθέ μοι μάρτυρες, κἀγὼ μάρτυς, λέγει κύριος ὁ θεός, καὶ ὁ παῖς, ὃν ἐξελεξάμην, ἵνα γνῶτε καὶ πιστεύσητε καὶ συνῆτε ὅτι ἐγώ εἰμι, ἔμπροσθέν μου οὐκ ἐγένετο ἄλλος θεὸς καὶ μετ᾿ ἐμὲ οὐκ ἔσται·
في النص العربي :
لانه هكذا قال الرب خالق السماوات هو الله مصور الارض و صانعها هو قررها لم يخلقها باطلا للسكن صورها انا الرب و ليس اخر
(اش 45 : 18)
وفي النص العبري :
Isa 45:18 כי כה אמר־יהוה בורא השׁמים הוא האלהים יצר הארץ ועשׂה הוא כוננה לא־תהו בראה לשׁבת יצרה אני יהוה ואין עוד ׃
وفي النص اليوناني السبعيني :
Isa 45:18 Οὕτως λέγει κύριος ὁ ποιήσας τὸν οὐρανόν--οὗτος ὁ θεὸς ὁ καταδείξας τὴν γῆν καὶ ποιήσας αὐτήν, αὐτὸς διώρισεν αὐτήν, οὐκ εἰς κενὸν ἐποίησεν αὐτὴν ἀλλὰ κατοικεῖσθαι-- Ἐγώ εἰμι, καὶ οὐκ ἔστιν ἔτι.

يهوه بنفسه يشهد أن ايغو ايمي تدل عليه :

Isa 43:25 أَنَا أَنَا هُوَ الْمَاحِي ذُنُوبَكَ لأَجْلِ نَفْسِي وَخَطَايَاكَ لاَ أَذْكُرُهَا.
Isa 43:25 אנכי אנכי הוא מחה פשׁעיך למעני וחטאתיך לא אזכר׃
Isa 43:25 ἐγώ εἰμι ἐγώ εἰμι ὁ ἐξαλείφων τὰς ἀνομίας σου καὶ οὐ μὴ μνησθήσομαι
*************************************************
Isa 46:4 وَإِلَى الشَّيْخُوخَةِ أَنَا هُوَ وَإِلَى الشَّيْبَةِ أَنَا أَحْمِلُ. قَدْ فَعَلْتُ وَأَنَا أَرْفَعُ وَأَنَا أَحْمِلُ وَأُنَجِّي.
Isa 46:4 ועד־זקנה אני הוא ועד־שׂיבה אני אסבל אני עשׂיתי ואני אשׂא ואני אסבל ואמלט׃
Isa 46:4 ἕως γήρους ἐγώ εἰμι, καὶ ἕως ἂν καταγηράσητε, ἐγώ εἰμι· ἐγὼ ἀνέχομαι ὑμῶν, ἐγὼ ἐποίησα καὶ ἐγὼ ἀνήσω, ἐγὼ ἀναλήμψομαι καὶ σώσω ὑμᾶς.
Isa 47:8 فَالآنَ اسْمَعِي هَذَا أَيَّتُهَا الْمُتَنَعِّمَةُ الْجَالِسَةُ بِالطُّمَأْنِينَةِ الْقَائِلَةُ فِي قَلْبِهَا: أَنَا وَلَيْسَ غَيْرِي. لاَ أَقْعُدُ أَرْمَلَةً وَلاَ أَعْرِفُ الثَّكَلَ.
Isa 47:8 ועתה שׁמעי־זאת עדינה היושׁבת לבטח האמרה בלבבה אני ואפסי עוד לא אשׁב אלמנה ולא אדע שׁכול׃
Isa 47:8 νῦν δὲ ἄκουσον ταῦτα, ἡ τρυφερὰ ἡ καθημένη πεποιθυῖα ἡ λέγουσα ἐν τῇ καρδίᾳ αὐτῆς Ἐγώ εἰμι, καὶ οὐκ ἔστιν ἑτέρα· οὐ καθιῶ χήρα οὐδὲ γνώσομαι ὀρφανείαν.
*************************************************
Isa 47:10 وَأَنْتِ اطْمَأْنَنْتِ فِي شَرِّكِ. قُلْتِ: لَيْسَ مَنْ يَرَانِي. حِكْمَتُكِ وَمَعْرِفَتُكِ هُمَا أَفْتَنَاكِ فَقُلْتِ فِي قَلْبِكِ: أَنَا وَلَيْسَ غَيْرِي.
Isa 47:10 ותבטחי ברעתך אמרת אין ראני חכמתך ודעתך היא שׁובבתך ותאמרי בלבך אני ואפסי עוד׃

Isa 47:10 τῇ ἐλπίδι τῆς πονηρίας σου. σὺ γὰρ εἶπας Ἐγώ εἰμι, καὶ οὐκ ἔστιν ἑτέρα. γνῶθι ὅτι ἡ σύνεσις τούτων καὶ ἡ πορνεία σου ἔσται σοι αἰσχύνη. καὶ εἶπας τῇ καρδίᾳ σου Ἐγώ εἰμι, καὶ οὐκ ἔστιν ἑτέρα.
*************************************************
Isa 51:12 أَنَا أَنَا هُوَ مُعَزِّيكُمْ. مَنْ أَنْتِ حَتَّى تَخَافِي مِنْ إِنْسَانٍ يَمُوتُ وَمِنِ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي يُجْعَلُ كَالْعُشْبِ؟
Isa 51:12 אנכי אנכי הוא מנחמכם מי־את ותיראי מאנושׁ ימות ומבן־אדם חציר ינתן׃
Isa 51:12 ἐγώ εἰμι ἐγώ εἰμι ὁ παρακαλῶν σε· γνῶθι τίνα εὐλαβηθεῖσα ἐφοβήθης ἀπὸ ἀνθρώπου θνητοῦ καὶ ἀπὸ υἱοῦ ἀνθρώπου, οἳ ὡσεὶ χόρτος ἐξηράνθ

Isa 52:6 لِذَلِكَ يَعْرِفُ شَعْبِيَ اسْمِي. لِذَلِكَ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ يَعْرِفُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ الْمُتَكَلِّمُ. هَئَنَذَا».
Isa 52:6לכן ידע עמי שׁמי לכן ביום ההוא כי־אני־הוא המדבר הנני׃
Isa 52:6 διὰ τοῦτο γνώσεται ὁ λαός μου τὸ ὄνομά μου ἐν τῇ ἡμέρᾳ ἐκείνῃ, ὅτι ἐγώ εἰμι αὐτὸς ὁ λαλῶν· πάρειμι
*************************************************
Deu 32:39 اُنْظُرُوا الآنَ! أَنَا أَنَا هُوَ وَليْسَ إِلهٌ مَعِي. أَنَا أُمِيتُ وَأُحْيِي. سَحَقْتُ وَإِنِّي أَشْفِي وَليْسَ مِنْ يَدِي مُخَلِّصٌ.
Deu 32:39 ראו עתה כי אני אני הוא ואין אלהים עמדי אני אמית ואחיה מחצתי ואני ארפא ואין מידי מציל׃
Deu 32:39 ἴδετε ἴδετε ὅτι ἐγώ εἰμι, καὶ οὐκ ἔστιν θεὸς πλὴν ἐμοῦ· ἐγὼ ἀποκτενῶ καὶ ζῆν ποιήσω, πατάξω κἀγὼ ἰάσομαι, καὶ οὐκ ἔστιν ὃς ἐξελεῖται ἐκ τῶν χειρῶν μου.‏​



*Holy_bible_1*



*الشبهة *



*يقول البعض ان اليهود اضاعوا اسم الههم والان لايعرفون نطقه ولا حروفه ولايعرفون منه غير اختصار باربع احرف **. **ثم يكملون بعض الهراء الذي لايعنيني في شئ *
*وعندما سمعت هذا الامر لم اهتم لانه بالطبع خطأ ولكن عندما صدقهم البعض من المسلمين البسطاء فاردت ان اقدم مختصر بسيط لهم ليدركوا كيف يخدعهم قادتهم*



*اولا قبل ان اتكلم عن نطق الاسم وكتابته *
*شرح كلمة يهوه*
*من قاموس الكتاب المقدس*
*يهوة وهو اسم من أسماء الله **(**خر **17: 15). **وهذا الاسم يحفظ الدين من خطرين**. **الأول من جعل الله فكرة أو تصوراً**, **والثاني من جعله وجوداً يتلاشى فيه كل ما في الوجود**. **فالاسم يجعل الله إلهاً معيناً معلناً يستطيع الإنسان أن يدعوه بألفاظ وتعابير واضحة**. **ولفظة يهوه هي فعل المضارع من هيه أو هوه كما كان في الأصل، ومعناه كان، أو حدث، أو وجد وبعبارة أخرى هو الذي كان، والذي أعلن ذاته وصفاته **(**حر **3: 13-15). **وتستعمل لفظة يهوه مختصرة في المقطع الأول من أسماء العلم كيشوع**. **وكذلك في المقطع كأشعياء وحزقيا وغيرهما**. **ومنذ عهد الله مع موسى على جبل حوريب يطلق عليه يهوه خر **6: 3. "**هكذا تقول لبني إسرائيل يهوه إله آبائكم**...**أرسلني إليكم**". (**خر **3: 15). "**قل لبني إسرائيل أنا الرب **"**يهوه**)**، وأنا أخرجكم **(**خر **6: 6). **إن اسم يهوه ليثبت بجلاء وجلال وجود الله **"**أهية الذي اهيه**". (**خر **3: 14). **ولكن ليس بمعنى أنه ساكن، أو مستقر في ذات، بل بمعنى أنه يعمل ويؤثر فالله موجود ليعمل ويؤثر، ليعلن ذاته وينفذ إرادته، ويرشد شعبه، كما ـرشد الآباء في أيام القدم **(**مز **105 **و **106). **فاسم يهوه والحالة هذه مدلول لمشيئة الله، وعمله وأمانته نحو الشعب**. **وفي أشعياء يصبح لاسم يهوه وقع جديد يدل على سرمديته**: "**إله الدهر**" (**اش **40: 28). "**أنا الأول وأنا الآخر**" (**اش **41: 4 **و **44: 6 **و **48: 12). "**قبلي لم يصوّر **(**أو يكوّن**) **إله، وبعدي لا يكون**". (43: 10). **ولهذا فإن يهوه **"**إله غيور**" (**خر **20: 5 **و **34: 14). **لا يطيق آلهة أخرى أمامه، لأنه مرتفع على كل الآلهة**. "**الرب إلهك هو نار آكلة كل إله غيور**". (**تث **4: 24 **و **5: 9 **ويش **24: 19 **و اش **9: 7 **و **42: 13 **وهلم جرا**). **وقد نبر رجال الله من موسى إلى حزقيال على هذا**. **وكثيراً ما يقترن اسم يهوه باسم آخر مثلاً يهوه أو رب الجنود، وبخاصة عند ذكر تابوت العهد **(1 **صم **4: 4 **و **2 **صم **6: 2)**، الذي كانوا يصطحبونه معهم إلى الحرب فيضفي عليها صبغة من القداسة **(**عد **10: 35 **و **36 **و **1 **صم **4: 3 **الخ و **2 **صم **11: 11 **و **15: 24 **الخ**). **ولم يقصد الأنبياء بلفظة رب الجنود جنود بني إسرائيل**. **ولربما كانوا يقصدون بها الملائكة أو النجوم التي يدعوها الله بأسمائها **(**اش **40: 26) **أو جميع القوى الأرضية والسماوية**. **ولباب الأمر أن يهوه هو الإله القدير الذي لا يضارعه إله**. **وخلعوا على يهوه أيضاً اسم ملك**. **وكان استعمال هذا الاسم نادراً قبل عصر الملوك **(**خر **15: 18). **ثم كثر استعماله بعد ذلك العصر **(**مز **24: 7-10). **ويظهر ذلك بجلاء من عيد صعود يهوه العرش **(**ترانيم المصاعد مز **47 **و **93 **و **96-99). **وظل الحال هكذا إلى أن ظهرت في أورشليم عبادة **"**مولك**" **التي كانت تقضي بتقديم الضحايا من الأولاد، في القرنين الثامن والسابع في أيام آحاز ومنسى، فامتهنت كرامة يهوه**. **وقد أعيد إليه مجده بواسطة أشعياء **(**اش **40: **الخ**). **وأضفي عليه معنى جديداً فغدا يهوه، يعرف نبيهم باسم ملك إسرائيل ومخلصه، إلهاً عالمياً **(**اش **44: 6). "**فترى كل أطراف الأرض خلاص إلهنا**" (**اش **52: 10). **مملكته على الكل تسود**". (**مز **103: 19). **ملكوته ملكوت أبدي وسلطانه في كل دور فدور**". (**دا **4: 3) **الذي كان قبل خلق العالم **(**مز **60: 2). **ومنذ أواخر القرن الرابع قبل المسيح تزايد الخوف من تدنيس اسم يهوه، فمنع الشعب من النطق به**. **وأصبح لا يستطيع التلفظ به إلا رئيس الكهنة عند تلاوة الصلاة وأعطاها البركة في الهيكل واستعاضوا عن النطق به بأسماء أهمها **"**اودني**" **أي الرب والسيد**. **واستعملت في الترجمة السبعينية **(**السبتواغنتا **Septuagint)**، في القرن الثالث قبل المسيح لفظة **"**كيريوس**" "**رب**" **بدلاً منه**. **وقد ورد اسم يهوه في اللغة العبرية في العهد القديم **6823 **مرة وقد استعمل اسماً لله للدلالة على معاملة الله للبشر **(**تك ص **2). **أو معاملته لشعب بعينه **(**خر**6) **وبنوع خاص في علاقة العهد مع ذلك الشعب **(**خر **24).*



*وكلمة يهوه العبري*​*יהוה*​


*يود هيه فاف هيه *
*وتنطق *
*ي ه و ه **= **يهوه *



*من القواميس العبري *
*قاموس سترونج*​[FONT=Georgia, serif]*H3068*
יהוה
[FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]y[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]e[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]hôvâh[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, serif]_yeh-ho-vaw'_[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, serif]From [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]H1961[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]; (the) [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_self_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_Existent_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif] or eternal; [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_Jehovah_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif], Jewish national name of God: - Jehovah, the Lord. Compare [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]H3050[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]H3069[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif].[/FONT]
*قاموس برون*​*H3068*
*יהוה*
*yehôvâh*
*BDB Definition:*
*Jehovah = “the existing One”*
*1) the proper name of the one true God*
*1a) unpronounced except with the vowel pointings of **H136*
*وقبل ان اعرض الشرح اليهودي بالتفصيل اشرح كلمه مهمه *​[FONT=Georgia, serif]*H1961*[/FONT]
היה
[FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]hâyâh[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, serif]_haw-yaw'_[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, serif]A primitive root (compare [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]H1933[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]); to [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_exist_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif], that is, [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_be_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif] or [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_become_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif], [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_come_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_to_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_pass_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif] (always emphatic, and not a mere copula or auxiliary): - beacon, X altogether, be (-come, accomplished, committed, like), break, cause, come (to pass), continue, do, faint, fall, + follow, happen, X have, last, pertain, quit (one-) self, require, X use.[/FONT]
*وهي التي تترجم الي اهيه *



*فاذا كان المصدر موجود ومعروف جيدا فكيف يدي البعض ان الاسم فقد ؟ *
*بمعني في العربي لو قلت فعل اتي منه اسم اتي فهل اقول اتي ضاعت رغم ان المصدر اتي موجود ؟ *
*هذه فقط لمن يريد التفكير ولم يسلم عقله للمشككين *



*نطق اسم يهوه *



*الموسوعه اليهودية *​Like other Hebrew proper names, the name of God is more than a mere distinguishing title. It represents the Hebrew conception of the divine nature or character and of the relation of God to His people. 




*مثل غيرها من الاسماء العبريه الصحيحه **. **واسم الله وهو اكثر من عنوان مميز له فهو يمثل المفهوم العبري للطبيعه الالهية ونوع العلاقه بين الله وشعبه *

​It can readily be understood, therefore, how the divine name is often spoken of as equivalent to the divine presence or power or glory., 



*ويمكن ان يفهم بسهوله **, **هو نطق للاسم الالهي الذي يعبر عن الحضور الالهي او القوه والمجد **. *

​*YHWH.*
Of the names of God in the Old Testament, that which occurs most frequently (6,823 times) is the so-called Tetragrammaton, Yhwh (




), the distinctive personal name of the God of Israel. This name is commonly represented in modern translations by the form "Jehovah," which, however, is a philological impossibility (see Jehovah). This form has arisen through attempting to pronounce the consonants of the name with the vowels of Adonai (



 = "Lord"), which the Masorites have inserted in the text, indicating thereby that Adonai was to be read (as a "ḳeri perpetuum") instead of Yhwh. When the name Adonai itself precedes, to avoid repetition of this name, Yhwh is written by the Masorites with the vowels of Elohim, in which case Elohim is read instead of Yhwh. In consequence of this Masoretic reading the authorized and revised English versions (though not the American edition of the revised version) render Yhwh by the word "Lord" in the great majority of cases.
*يهوه *
*اسم من اسماء الله في العهد القديم الذي اتي **6823 **مره ويذكر بالرباعي الالفاظ يهوه وهو اسم خاص لاله اسرائيل هو يترجم في التراجم الحديثه بجهوفا ولكنه من نظرية فيلو مستحيل وينطق ادوناي او كيريوس لقراءته وفي الماسورتك كتب يهوه ويقراء احيانا ايلوهيم بدلا من يهوه ويترجم الي الرب في معظم الاحيان *​In appearance, Yhwh (



) is the third person singular imperfect "ḳal" of the verb 



("to be"), meaning, therefore, "He is," or "He will be," or, perhaps, "He lives," the root idea of the word being,probably, "to blow," "to breathe," and hence, "to live." With this explanation agrees the meaning of the name given in Ex. iii. 14, where God is represented as speaking, and hence as using the first person—"I am" (



, from 



, the later equivalent of the archaic stem 



). The meaning would, therefore, be "He who is self-existing, self-sufficient," or, more concretely, "He who lives," the abstract conception of pure existence being foreign to Hebrew thought. There is no doubt that the idea of life was intimately connected with the name Yhwh from early times. He is the living God, as contrasted with the lifeless gods of the heathen, and He is the source and author of life (comp. I Kings xviii.; Isa. xli. 26-29, xliv. 6-20; Jer. x. 10, 14; Gen. ii. 7; etc.). So familiar is this conception of God to the Hebrew mind that it appears in the common formula of an oath, "ḥai Yhwh" (= "as Yhwh lives"; Ruth iii. 13; I Sam. xiv. 45; etc.).



*في مظهر كلمة يهوه هو من فعل كون هوه **ה**ו**ה**( **اكون **)**يعني هو كائن وهو سيستمر وهو حي يتنفس ويحيا كما جاء في خروج **3 : 14 *
*Exo 3:14**فَقَالَ اللهُ لِمُوسَى**: «**اهْيَهِ الَّذِي اهْيَهْ**» (**اكون الذي اكون**).*​*אהיה אשׁר אהיה*​*وَقَالَ**: «**هَكَذَا تَقُولُ لِبَنِي اسْرَائِيلَ**: **اهْيَهْ ارْسَلَنِي الَيْكُمْ**». **ويؤخذ منها **ו**ה*
*وهو ايضا من الشخص الاول انا هو **ה**י**ה**وهو** من استخدام قديم جدا **י**ה*
*وبهذا تعني اهيه اشير اهيه هو الموجود بذاته كاف بذاته الحي *
*ولايوجد هناك خلاف ان فكرة الحياه مرتبطه باسم يهوه من قديم الزمن هو الله الحي وليس مثل الالهة الغير حية وهو مصدر وخالق الحياه وهو هيه يهوه اي يهوه الحي *
*( **اسم يهوه **י**ה**ו**ה**من مقطعين **י**ה**وايضا **ו**ה**فهو يعني اهيه اشير اهيه اهيه الذي اهيه او اكون الذي اكون ايجو امي اهون*​[FONT=Cambria Math, serif]*Ἐ*[/FONT]*γ*[FONT=Cambria Math, serif]*ώ*[/FONT]* ε*[FONT=Cambria Math, serif]*ἰ*[/FONT]*μι *[FONT=Cambria Math, serif]*ὁ*[/FONT][FONT=Cambria Math, serif]*ὤ*[/FONT]*ν·*​*فمن يسال عن نطق يهوه هو الاربع حروف **י**ה**ו**ה**اختصار لكلمتين بالعبري اهيه اشير اهيه يوناني ايجو امي ايهون او اكون الذي اكون او بالانجليزي *​*I AM THAT I AM*​*فمن يتكلم بدون علم عن ضياع اسم يهوه فهو بالحقيقه لم يعرف يهوه ولكن من يقول ان يهوه حي فهو يعرف اسم جيدا *

*"يتبع ...........................*​






​[/FONT] 
​


----------



## بايبل333 (20 فبراير 2011)

*واكمل من الموسوعه اليهودية *​If the explanation of the form above given be the true one, the original pronunciation must have been Yahweh (



) or Yahaweh (



). From this the contracted form Jah or Yah (



) is most readily explained, and also the forms Jeho or Yeho (



 = 



), and Jo or Yo (



, contracted from 



), which the word assumes in combination in the first part of compound proper names, and Yahu or Yah (



) in the second part of such names.. 
*من ما تقدم سابقا مصدر نطق يهوه هو من ياه**י**ה** وايضا من هوه **י**ה**ו** وهو اضافة الجزء الاول ياه**י**ה**ו** الي الجزء الثاني هوه **י**ה**ו**( **وهذا هو المقطع الاول**)*​from the "hif'il" form of 



("to be"), meaning, "He who causes to be," "the Creator"; 
*وهو اهيه **ה**ו**ה**( **اكون **) **اي الخالق *
*وهو بهذا يهوه **י**ה**ו**ה*​*The Septuagint, and after it the New Testament, invariably render δκύριος ("the Lord").
*


*وفي السبعينية يكتب وينطق كيريوس اي الرب *
*فمن يريد ان ينطق اسم يهوه كامل وليس مختصر فاسم يهوه هو **( **اهية الذي اهية **) **ولو يريد ان ينطقه بالعبري **( **اهيه اشير اهيه **) **وفي العربي من يريد ان ينطقه مختصر هو الرب ومن يريد ان ينطقه كامل هو اكون الذي اكون *
*وانجليزي **Lord*
*ومن يريد ان ينطقه كامل هو **I am that I am *
*ويوناني كيريوس وكامل هو ايجو ايمي ايهون *
*فاسم الهنا ينطق باي لسان ولكن المهم ان ينطق من القلب *



*النقطه الثانيه *



*وهي هل ضاع كتابة اسم اله اليهود ؟*
*وطبعا هذا السؤال لااساس له من الصحه ولكن للبسطاء من المسلمين الذين تم خداعهم اوضح وبادله ان اسم يهوه لم يفقد *



*اولا اوضح تطور شكل الحروف العبري *




*واعتزر عن ضعف الصوره ولكن اركز علي تطور الحروف العبري التي يكتب بها اسم يهوه*

​

*والاول من تقريبا **900 **قبل الميلاد واسمه*
*Phoenician*
*والثاني تقريبا **300 **ق م واسمه *
*Aramic*
*والثالث هو ماقبل الميلاد وحتي الان وهو *
*Modern hebrew*



*ولكن يوجد مرحله ماقبل ذلك قبل القرن التاسع قبل الميلاد وغير معروف اسمها *
*وشكل اسم يهوه*​




*ومن كتب سفر الخروج ؟ هو موسي النبي وكتبه تقريبا بعد عام **1447 **ق م وهو زمن الخروج *
*ولنري معا الادله التاريخيه علي استمرار كتابته بهذا الشكل من الاحدث للاقدم *



*حاليا في النص العبري هذا شكله في الماسوريتك **( **النص الرسمي لليهود **)*​*יהוה*​*ومن المخطوطات التي تحمل هذا الشكل *
*مخطوط اليبوا من القرن العاشر الميلادي *​




*وصورة اسم يهوه في لننجراد التي تعود الي سنة **1008 **م *​






*ومخطوطة القاهره للتوراه **895 **م *

​




*ومخطوطة برلين **680 **م *

​




*وحتي الان نحن في المرحله العبري الحديث *



*نبدا ما قبل الفتره الاقدم والتي بدا يظهر فيها العبري الحديث *
*وهي بالطبع مخطوطه مهمة جدا وهي مخطوطة قمران*
*القرن الاول قبل الميلاد *

​




*ونلاحظ مراحلة التطور الي العبري الحديث *
*والان ننتقل للمرحله الوسطي من القرن التاسع قبل الميلاد الي القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد وابدا ب*
*السبعينية *
*وصورتين *










*والثانية *







*وثالثة *​




*وتوضح الشكل في المرحله الوسطي وهو لم يتغير ولكنه نفس الاربع احرف *



*مخطوطه لاتشيش من سنة **586 **ق م **( **واعتزر عن بهتان صورتها **)*


​


----------



## بايبل333 (20 فبراير 2011)

والمرحله الثالثه 





*ومن سنة **600 **ق م تقريبا *​







*و اوستكان من القرن السابع قبل الميلاد **( **اي بعد موسي بسبعة قرون **) *

​




*وايضا من نفس القرن حجر اخر واعتزر ايضا علي عدم وضوحه *

​




*ونستمر في البحث ونصل الي حجر مهم جدا وهو *
*حجر مؤاب وهو يعود الي القرن التاسع ق م اي بعد موسي باربع قرون *​




*وتكبير الكلمة *







*وصوره توضيحيه *







*ومكانها علي الحجر*​




*وصوره لحجر وجد في مقاطعة نيو مكسيكوا غير معروف كيف وصل اليها وهو يعود الي ما يقرب من زمن كتابة المزامير *







*وهو من مزمور **85: 11*​*85: 11 **الحق من الارض ينبت و البر من السماء يطلع *
*85: 12 **ايضا الرب يعطي الخير و ارضنا تعطي غلتها *




*ونري معا الكلمه بتكبير قليل *

​


​




*وكلمة يهوه بالكتابه القديمه محفوظ عليه التي تعود لما قبل القرن التاسع قبل الميلاد فهي من زمن مقارب الي داود ان لم يكن داود نفسه لان هذه الكتابه تغيرت من القرن التاسع قبل الميلاد *
*وقيل ان كاتب المزمور هو داود نفسه بعد عودته الي العرش بعد تمرد ابشالوم ولكن هذه معلومات غير مؤكده *



*و صوره من القرن الثالث عشر الي القرن الخامس عشر قبل الميلاد *​




*وهو *​




*وتعبير الرب الهنا ذكرت كثيرا في اسفار موسي الخمسه *



*واخيرا صوره من احجار سيناء *
*تعود الي القرن **15 **ق م *​


----------



## بايبل333 (20 فبراير 2011)

*وهي غير واضحه لكن الكتابه قديما كانت اوضح كن ذلك *​*Proto-Sinaitic writing. 15th century BC.*​


*واعتقد الدليل الوحيد الباقي ان ياتي موسي النبي بنفسه ويكتبها امامنا بخط يده *



*وارجوا مراجعة ملف هل اضاع المسيحيين اسم الههم ايضا ؟ في الموقع *



*واخيرا اقول الحرف يقتل ولكن الروح يحيي واسم الهنا نستطيع ان نطلبه باي لغه لانه لا يحد بلغه ولكن الاهم من ان ينطق اللسان باسمه ان ينطق القلب ايضا باسمه *




=============================
==============================
نقرأ هذا فى كتاب .. أسماء الله فى الكتاب المُقدس - دكتور منيس عبد النور ...




​

فيهوه هو أسم العلم الوحيد الذى يخص الله وحدة ....


تحليل لغة إنجيل متى - دكتور موريس تاوضروس










​

وهم اسم شخصى يتميز عن باقى الأسماء العامة .......


"يتبع .....................​


----------



## بايبل333 (20 فبراير 2011)

وفى التفسير التطبيقى للكتاب المقدس نقرأ ....

اما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا .....هذا هو الغرض الأساسي من كتابة هذا الإنجيل، أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله، هذا هو الإيمان المسيحي بيسوع، وهو موضوع كرازة الكنيسة الأولى


وتحت عنوان لماذا كتب يوحنا إنجيله يذكر لنا انطونيوس فكرى أسباب كتابة الانجيل ويقول .....


1- لكي تؤمنوا أن يسوع الذي من الناصرة الذي ولدته العذراء وصلب وقام هو المسيح إبن الله، المسيا الذي تنبأ عنه كل الأنبياء. وهو رجاء إسرائيل كلها. وهو الذي يؤسس مملكة الله. يسوع هذا الذي رأيناه إنساناً في وسطنا هو ليس من الأرض بل هو نفسه إبن الله.

2- لكي تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة بإسمه= بهذا الإيمان تنالون الحياة الأبدية التي ظهرت في قيامة المسيح آمنتم= هو قبول المسيح والثقة فيه وإعطائه السيادة ليقود الحياة.


http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Interp...hapter-20.html​ 


ويقول تادرس يعقوب ملطى ....

الإيمان بيسوع أنه المسيح ابن الله لا يترك الإنسان في موقعه كما هو، بل يقوده للتمتع بالحياة الأبدية، أو التمتع باسم المسيح، أي بشخصه بكونه الحياة في ذاتها.



http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Interp...hapter-20.html​ 

ويقول ..barnes .. فى التفسير بهذا العدد ...ان كل شئ جاء فى الانجيل من معجزات ونقاشات وحقائق تهدف التى الايمان ان يسوع هو المسيا ابن الله ... وبتالى ستكون لنا حياة ابدية اذا امنا بذلك .....




The whole scope or end of the book is to accomplish two objects​ 
1.To prove that Jesus was the Messiah​ 
2.That they who looked at the proof might be convinced and have eternal life.​ 
This design is kept in view throughout the book. The miracles, facts, arguments, instructions, and conversations of our Lord all tend to this.​ 

اذا فكاتب إنجيل يوحنا ... لا يعلم اى شئ عن ايجو ايمى ... وما أراد توصيلة للناس هو ان يسوع هو المسيح + ابن الله .... وبهذا يسقط اى عدد يستشهد بة النصارى على الوهية المسيح من داخل هذا الإنجيل لان الكاتب نفسة ... لا يؤمن بالوهية يسوع بل يؤمن انة هو المسيح وابن الله ... وهذا ما أراد توصيلة للناس ....
يوحنا 

8: 51 الحق الحق اقول لكم ان كان احد يحفظ كلامي فلن يرى الموت الى الابد 

8: 52 فقال له اليهود الان علمنا ان بك شيطانا قد مات ابراهيم و الانبياء و انت تقول ان كان احد يحفظ كلامي فلن يذوق الموت الى الابد 

8: 53 العلك اعظم من ابينا ابراهيم الذي مات و الانبياء ماتوا من تجعل نفسك 

8: 54 اجاب يسوع ان كنت امجد نفسي فليس مجدي شيئا ابي هو الذي يمجدني الذي تقولون انتم انه الهكم 

8: 55 و لستم تعرفونه و اما انا فاعرفه و ان قلت اني لست اعرفه اكون مثلكم كاذبا لكني اعرفه و احفظ قوله 

8: 56 ابوكم ابراهيم تهلل بان يرى يومي فراى و فرح 

8: 57 فقال له اليهود ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد افرايت ابراهيم 

8: 58 قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن 

8: 59 فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه اما يسوع فاختفى و خرج من الهيكل مجتازا في وسطهم و مضى هكذا 

قالوا ان اليهود عندما سمعوا ايجو ايمى من يسوع وفهموا انة يدعى انة هو الله ... وبتالى رفعوا الحجارة ليرجموه ....طبقا للشريعة اليهودية 

لاويين

24: 16 و من جدف على اسم الرب فانه يقتل يرجمه كل الجماعة رجما الغريب كالوطني عندما يجدف على الاسم يقتل


"يتبع غدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
الرب يسوع يكون معكم ويشملكم البركة الحية والنعمة الالهية .


----------



## بايبل333 (20 فبراير 2011)




----------



## apostle.paul (20 فبراير 2011)

*سبق ومولكا عمل موضوع بخصوص النقطة دى باقوال العلماء انفسهم واقوال الاباء وكان بحث ممتع ورائع واكاديمى بالدرجة الاولى بس انا عجبنى جملة حلوة اوى
*


> *اذا فكاتب إنجيل يوحنا ... لا يعلم اى شئ عن ايجو ايمى ... وما أراد توصيلة للناس هو ان يسوع هو المسيح + ابن الله .... وبهذا يسقط اى عدد يستشهد بة النصارى على الوهية المسيح من داخل هذا الإنجيل لان الكاتب نفسة ... لا يؤمن بالوهية يسوع بل يؤمن انة هو المسيح وابن الله ... وهذا ما أراد توصيلة للناس ....*


* 
طبعا دا مسلم صرف لا غش فيه لان الكلام دا لا يخرج سوى من مسلمين فقط
*


> *اذا فكاتب إنجيل يوحنا ... لا يعلم اى شئ عن ايجو ايمى*


* 
امال مين اللى كتبها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟يعنى حد تانى كتبها وهو ميعرفش؟؟؟
*


> *وما أراد توصيلة للناس هو ان يسوع هو المسيح + ابن الله*


*مهو دا اللى احنا بنتكلم فيه ان مغزى انجيل يوحنا الاهوتى هو اثبات ان يسوع هو المسيا ابن الله الوحيد*
*القديس يوحنا الرسول نفسه بدا الانجيل بتعريف شخص ابن الله الوحيد انه هو
1-الكلمة الذى كان فى البدء(الازلى)
2-الكلمة الذى كان عند الله(متمايز عن الاب)
3-الكلمة الذى هو الله(من جنس الاب) 
4-الكلمة هو الابن الوحيد الذى فى حضن الاب هو خبر واعلن عن الله(مركزه فى ذات الله) 
فلما يكتب لينا علشان نؤمن ان يسوع هو المسيا ابن الله الوحيد يبقى بيركز على شخص المسيح باعتباره الكلمة ابن الله الوحيد
العجيب ان المسلم بيقعد يبكى ايام وليالى ويبلل فراشه بالدموع على نص تجسد الكلمة فى بداية انجيل يوحنا واحد يقولك دا انجيل محرف وجاهل تانى يقول لا دا كلمة ثيؤس مش جاى قبلها حرف اميكرون يبقى غير معرفة(جهل بالنحو اليونانى) واهبل تالت يقولك لا دا معناه ان زى القضاة فى العهد القديم (جهل لاهوتى)واهبل رابع يقولك دا معناه..... وخامس عبيط يقولك دا معناه.......
والى الان مش عارفين يهربوا من النص دا ومش عارفين يحوروه بطرقهم الملتوية  التدليسية ربما لان النص فى حد ذاته قطع رقاب المدلسين ملوش سكة يدلسوا على القارئ الغلبان فيه 
بل والمضحك ان المسلم ذاته لما تكلمه عن الوهية الابن من خلال انجيل يوحنا يقولك دا انجيل يوحنا مكتوب علشان ياله عيسى عبد الله 
يعنى بياله ولا مبيالهش 
الصراحة المسلم اصبح مسخة المسيحين فببساطة شديدة لما بيقع فى ايدينا بيخرج على نقالة 
ياليتكم تعترضوا اعتراضات محترمة مش تعترضوا لغرض الاعتراض وبس ربنا يهديكم ويخلصكم من وثنية اسلامكم على خير
*


----------



## بايبل333 (20 فبراير 2011)

يقول الدكتور موريس فى نفس المرجع 







ويقول جوش ماكدويل فى برهان يتطلب قرار ....




























ويقول  القديس انطونيوس فكرى ...​

ولكنه قال "أنا كائن" وبهذا يشير لإسمه يهوه أي الكائن ..........قبل أن يكون (معناها الأصلي يصير) إبراهيم، أنا كائن (أصلها كينونة وأنا كائن أي أهية= إسم الله)


http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Interp...hapter-08.html​

 
ويقول القس عبد المسيح بسيط أثناء شرحة لكلمة يهوه ​
"أهيه الذى أهيه… أهيه ارسلنى… يهوه إله آبائكم". و "أهيه" مثل "يهوه" أكون، هى صيغة المتكلم من الفعل "هايا، هاياه، هيه"، أى "أنى كائن" "أكون الذى أكون… أكون… الكائن، وعلى قول الله "أنى كائن" يجيب الانسان" هو الكائن" ويخاطبه "أنت الكائن"، أو "هو من يعطى الكيان


http://fatherbassit.com/shobohat/3ab...i7/book_22.htm​


 
ويقول الدكتور يوسف رياض ​

إن عبارة ”أنا كائن“ تعادل تماما القول ”أنا الله“ أو ”أنا الرب“ أو ”أنا يهوه“ الذي هو اسم الجلالة بحسب التوراة العبرية. فهذا التعبير ”أنا كائن“ هو بحسب الأصل اليوناني الذي كتب به العهد الجديد ”إجو آيمي“، وتعني الواجب الوجود والدائم، الأزلي والأبدي. فمن يكون ذلك سوى الله


http://www.baytallah.com/Did_Jesus_Christ_say_I_AM_GOD/​ 

":smil12:يتبع .......................................


----------



## بايبل333 (20 فبراير 2011)

"بالتاكيد عزيزى شمس الحق هو مسلم
واعتذر انى نسيت اعمل اقتبس لهذة الجملة ارجو من المشرفيين عمل اقتباس لها اكون مشكور

وعفكرة هو مشكور جدا جدا هو بيقول كلمة يهوة ليس موجودة فى العهد القديم بس هو معوش دليل واحد على ذلك كل المخطوطات توكد وجودها 
هذة الكلمة اذا المسيح هوووووووووووووووووووووووالله
مشكور عزيزى على المرور وعلى نقطة التوضيح .


----------



## بايبل333 (20 فبراير 2011)

> *فلما يكتب لينا علشان نؤمن ان يسوع هو المسيا ابن الله الوحيد يبقى بيركز على شخص المسيح باعتباره الكلمة ابن الله الوحيد
> العجيب ان المسلم بيقعد يبكى ايام وليالى ويبلل فراشه بالدموع على نص تجسد الكلمة فى بداية انجيل يوحنا واحد يقولك دا انجيل محرف وجاهل تانى يقول لا دا كلمة ثيؤس مش جاى قبلها حرف اميكرون يبقى غير معرفة(جهل بالنحو اليونانى) واهبل تالت يقولك لا دا معناه ان زى القضاة فى العهد القديم (جهل لاهوتى)واهبل رابع يقولك دا معناه..... وخامس عبيط يقولك دا معناه.......*


 
"فلنفترض عزيزى حدث هذا الشى المستحيل 
فعل أتى لو اخذت منة اسم هل الفعل ذهب ام هو موجود فى الحال 
طبعا موجود
دولت جماعة قادة هبل يريدون ضحك المسلمون على الفاضى والمليان عزيزى يارب انر بصيرتهم الى الابد 
 عزيزى الرب يباركك .


----------



## Twin (20 فبراير 2011)

*ينقل الي قسم الشبهات *

*والرجاء يا أخوة وضع هذه المواضيع هناك في القسم لا داعي لوضعها هنا ومن بعد ننقلها*

*هذا القسم للأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2011)

للرفع .........


----------



## بايبل333 (16 مارس 2011)

*"للرفع*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 مارس 2011)

عندما يقول ربنا يسوع عن نفسه : أنا حىّ ، فأنتم ستحيون
فإنه يعنى أنه حى ومعطى الحياة للآخرين

كما أنه قال عن نفسه : أنا هو القيامة والحياة
أى أنه هو عنصر الحياة ذاته

++ أما بخصوص ما قلته سيادتك ، من أن ذلك كان بسبب نفخ الله فيه من روحه
فذلك الامر حدث لآدم  وليس للمسيح ، ومع ذلك مات آدم ولم يقم من الأموات

أما المسيح ، فبالإضافة لقوله أنه هو الحياة ومعطيها ، فإنه قال عن روحه الإنسانية : لى سلطان أن أضعها (أى بالموت) ، ولى سلطان أن آخذها أيضاً (أى بالقيامة)


----------

